

Dear Mark Zuckerberg - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/dear-mark-zuckerberg/

======
gwil
This is the best side of this story. There are thousands of young companies
that could show appreciation for the Facebook Platform as a whole, and the
things it has enabled for their business.

